# I think its time to give up



## longhaul

I have had my SP fermenting now for 18 days and I can't get it below 1.020 and now its getting a strong smell and no foam on top. I guess I will have to try again


----------



## Tnuscan

Did you ever raise the temps? Did you rack from pail to carboy or are you still in pail? And do you have any yeast energizer? And are you still fermenting?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Do you have the recipe you followed ?


----------



## longhaul

It is still in the fermenter and yes the temp has been raised. I did put more yeast in it a week ago and I put Energizer and nutreint in it. I used the original sp recipe.


----------



## Tnuscan

longhaul said:


> It is still in the fermenter and yes the temp has been raised. I did put more yeast in it a week ago and I put Energizer and nutreint in it. I used the original sp recipe.



The smell may be the yeast being added at a high enough abv that they could not make it. If your still fermenting rack it into carboy( leaving the sediment behind), and add a little energizer to pep them up ,and let finish the process. When it finishes out stabilize, wait a week to make sure fermentation is done, then proceed with process,( bulk a month or bottle). This is what I have done someone else may have a better idea. As long as your fermenting I would throw out.


----------



## longhaul

Yeah I'm thinking of throwing it out!!! Clean everything up and start over. I followed the recipe and added the water and sugar and heated it up then added to fermenter, is this what you do or do you just and the sugar and wait 24 hours before you add yeast


----------



## Julie

when you say fermenter, is this a bucket or a carboy? And have you been stirring the must?


----------



## sour_grapes

Long shot here, but how are you measuring the SG? Hydrometer or refractometer?


----------



## longhaul

it's still in the bucket. i'm using a hydrometer


----------



## Tnuscan

longhaul said:


> it's still in the bucket. i'm using a hydrometer



Is it still fermenting? How many seconds between bubbles in airlock?


----------



## Julie

longhaul said:


> it's still in the bucket. i'm using a hydrometer



if you have the lid snapped down, loosen in and stir it a couple times a time, briskly! Lemon can be pretty tough to ferment and needs a good bit of ozygen to make sure it ferments.


----------



## Tnuscan

Yes, I agree this is why I like to rack Early on the skeeter pee. It introduces lots of new oxygen and by getting it off the gross lees, freshens every thing up, adding a little energizer and mine seem do well. Always finishes like a champ.


----------



## longhaul

Tnuscan, I am stirring the must at least once a day when I work and 3 times a day when I'm off. I had the lid just lying on the bucket with a towel over top till tonight when I got home and put the lid on tight. I stirred it up real good and snapped the lid back on and it's bubbling about a count of 10 or 11


----------



## Tnuscan

longhaul said:


> Tnuscan, I am stirring the must at least once a day when I work and 3 times a day when I'm off. I had the lid just lying on the bucket with a towel over top till tonight when I got home and put the lid on tight. I stirred it up real good and snapped the lid back on and it's bubbling about a count of 10 or 11



Awesome! You're doing fine sounds like 3 to 5 days maybe until finishing.


----------



## longhaul

Tnuscan said:


> Awesome! You're doing fine sounds like 3 to 5 days maybe 7 till finishing.



I sure hope so.the condensation build up on the lid really smells of lemonade


----------



## Tnuscan

longhaul said:


> I sure hope so.the condensation build up on the lid really smells of lemonade



Do you have a carboy?


----------



## longhaul

Tnuscan said:


> Do you have a carboy?



Yes I do, I was waiting for the SG to go down so I can rack it over


----------



## Tnuscan

longhaul said:


> Yes I do, I was waiting for the SG to go down so I can rack it over



I usually rack to carboy around 1.010 or so and let finish. I've had a few to finish in the fermenting pail by accident. The outside temps were in the upper 90's, the inside temps were 76deg. It finished in a week from pitching yeast. Never figured that one out to my satisfaction. They made nice wine though.

You mentioned a smell, there's times when you'll smell a little sulfur while fermenting, especially with a lid covering the pail. And this one does have a little bit of lemon(Pee) in it. Those darn skeeters a peein and all that. This will generally pass in a day or so. I use a 5 gallon paint strainer with 2 large rubber bands, over the open top, and lay a towel over it. It breathes better and no condensation, like the lid. I have a little activity around mine, (nosey pet) this gives me added security the towel won't get into the must or wine. Everyone has their preference. 

Keep everything clean and sanitized, follow the instructions, have fun...

Never give up, hit this forum first.


----------



## longhaul

Tnuscan said:


> I usually rack to carboy around 1.010 or so and let finish. I've had a few to finish in the fermenting pail by accident. The outside temps were in the upper 90's, the inside temps were 76deg. It finished in a week from pitching yeast. Never figured that one out to my satisfaction. They made nice wine though.
> 
> You mentioned a smell, there's times when you'll smell a little sulfur while fermenting, especially with a lid covering the pail. And this one does have a little bit of lemon(Pee) in it. Those darn skeeters a peein and all that. This will generally pass in a day or so. I use a 5 gallon paint strainer with 2 large rubber bands, over the open top, and lay a towel over it. It breathes better and no condensation, like the lid. I have a little activity around mine, (nosey pet) this gives me added security the towel won't get into the must or wine. Everyone has their preference.
> 
> Keep everything clean and sanitized, follow the instructions, have fun...
> 
> Never give up, hit this forum first.


I want to thank you and everyone who did give me some good advise. I left it go and my SG did drop under 1.10 and I racked it to my carboy tonight and it is still bubbling, just not quite as much. with my wine kit I followed that to a Tee and it seems to be fine. I guess I just need to wait a little longer with the SP. I don't care as long as it turns out like everyone raves about, my friends and wife will enjoy this as much as me!!!!!!I can see people sleeping on the pool deck now


----------



## yanks4carolyn

Just curious longhaul...what's the body count on the pool deck? That cracked me up!


----------



## longhaul

I just wanna let everyone who helped me with my Skeeter Pee know that it turned out great. everyone loves this stuff and I am now on my 4th batch right now.


----------



## longhaul

So far the only one sleeping on the deck is ME


----------

